
Clinton’s e-mail scandal another case of the entitled executive syndrome - lisper
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/05/clintons-e-mail-scandal-another-case-of-the-entitled-executive-syndrome/
======
dmh2000
when working physical security, you occasionally hear 'do you know who I am?'.
this attitude completely undermines the security of the asset being protected.

